# Word thesaurus stopped working



## crgross (Apr 21, 2007)

All of a sudden my Word Thesaurus stopped working.
Can't really say that there was anything unusual that happened and the same software installed on a second PC still works fine.
When invoked from a Word document indication is that it is installing this as a new feature yet it never installs.
Tried detect and repair which indicated that all was OK.
Tried MS site for thesaurus updates but only French update was available.
Lost for what else to try to restore this feature !:upset:


----------



## kerry_l (Apr 23, 2007)

Mine has been doing the exact same thing on all the essays I have been writing this month... Just worked out how to fix this about 2 minutes ago (it worked for me, might help you too!). Select all your text in the document, then go to Tools, Language, Set Language, then pick English


----------

